# Road Holland Cycling Apparel Closure



## ScottieDavis (Jun 13, 2016)

I got an email from Road Holland announcing the company's closure. 

I have previously ordered a couple of jerseys from them and they are great. They have some 100% poly ones but where they really shine is in the wool blends. They have an understated but still sporty look that works well for me.

I don't know specifically why they are going out of business (they mentioned needing a capital infusion to keep making stuff in the US) but things are on clearance and there are some deals to be had. 

roadholland.com

Scottie


----------



## dfischer1 (May 4, 2008)

I liked their jerseys -- but for the same price I like Rapha more. I think if they had invested in lower-cost production, they might have survived, but I get that they were trying to do US production.


----------

